# Favorite place for orchard nursery stock?



## Mad Professor (Mar 14, 2018)

I want to plant some apples, pears, peaches, plums , to expand the orchard this year.

I'm in northeast zones 4-5.

What places have others used to get good stock at good prices?


----------



## Stihl 041S (Mar 21, 2018)

Adams County Nursery
Always helpful and informative. 
Planted thousands from there. 
In the middle of orchard country
And know their stuff


----------



## Mad Professor (Mar 25, 2018)

Stihl 041S said:


> Adams County Nursery
> Always helpful and informative.
> Planted thousands from there.
> In the middle of orchard country
> And know their stuff




Thanks. I just had a look at their website


----------



## Atean (Jun 20, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> I want to plant some apples, pears, peaches, plums , to expand the orchard this year.
> 
> I'm in northeast zones 4-5.
> 
> What places have others used to get good stock at good prices?


Fedcoseeds.com


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 22, 2019)

I ended up getting some stock from Gurneys.

Their prices are high but they had a special, 50% off and free shipping. 

I got apples, pears, peaches, plums, blueberries.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 22, 2019)

What apples did you get?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 25, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> What apples did you get?



Sundance dwarfs. They store good and trees have good resistance to diseases.


----------



## Atean (Jun 25, 2019)

You and family would enjoy Mofga's seed and scion exchanges, held late March and early April. Fedco sells rootstocks there too, and with workshops to teach grafting. Next you know you have a affordable orchard.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 25, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Sundance dwarfs. They store good and trees have good resistance to diseases.


Got a pollination tree


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 26, 2019)

Stihl 041S said:


> Got a pollination tree



Established orchard. About 15 standards, some are pretty big, a few dwarfs, and a couple of crab apples.

Establised varieties of: peaches, pears, plums. Raspberries, blackberries, elderberries, 50-60 blueberrys, grapes, mullberries.



Atean said:


> You and family would enjoy Mofga's seed and scion exchanges, held late March and early April. Fedco sells rootstocks there too, and with workshops to teach grafting. Next you know you have a affordable orchard.



I see they have something similar August 3 this summer, in Monroe. I'm about 5hrs drive from there. Might be an excuse to get up that way for some ocean fishing, or west branch Penobscot for salmon/trout. Thank's for telling me about them. https://www.maineheritageorchard.org/

My grandfather had quite an orchard from trees he grafted. There was one variety that had fruit almost twice the size of a grapefruit. He did a lot of cider. He would put up a few full size barrels of good hard stuff and break them out springtime for a friends and family party. My cousin still owns the farm. I should get some scions next spring.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 26, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Established orchard. About 15 standards, some are pretty big, a few dwarfs, and a couple of crab apples.
> 
> Establised varieties of: peaches, pears, plums. Raspberries, blackberries, elderberries, 50-60 blueberrys, grapes, mullberries.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the orchard my Buddy has. Working there when I retire. 
6th generation 
52 kinda of apples. Tons of other fruit.
I love working in the orchards.


----------



## Atean (Jun 28, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Established orchard. About 15 standards, some are pretty big, a few dwarfs, and a couple of crab apples.
> 
> Establised varieties of: peaches, pears, plums. Raspberries, blackberries, elderberries, 50-60 blueberrys, grapes, mullberries.
> 
> ...





Mad Professor said:


> Established orchard. About 15 standards, some are pretty big, a few dwarfs, and a couple of crab apples.
> 
> Establised varieties of: peaches, pears, plums. Raspberries, blackberries, elderberries, 50-60 blueberrys, grapes, mullberries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jun 28, 2019)

My dad had an orchard for years with nothing but older apple species he got from Cornell’s Fruit Testing Station. 
Boyer’s would get scions and my dad had their cooler to store his apples. 
Have the complete set of the Fruits of NY. 
If anyone wants to peruse them for a bit I am heading to Maine later in the year and could drop them off on the way up and pick them up on the way back


----------



## newforest (Jul 4, 2019)

Adams County very very good.

Boyer Nursery also.

Cummins Nursery in the Finger Lakes region of NY might be closer to you and have some more unique selections.

In Berrien County Michigan there are a couple growers of Antique cultivars, they have some amazing catalogs. Sorry can't recall their names right now.


----------

